# Akuna lures?



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

I was searching amazon tonite and came across these lures. The remind me of Cabelas Walleye Runners. Anyone have any experience with them? I can't find anything on them. They are cheap enough it might be worth a try. Thanks in advance. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005HJU6G2"]Lot of 8 New Akuna 5.9" Deep Diving Crankbait Fishing Lures for Pike & Bass & Salmon - A:Amazon:Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51jOBG9jeyL[/ame]


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I couldn't find too much out about them either besides it is a Minnesota based company. They also go by Sigi lures or Acuna and Sigi.
_Our company is based in Eden Prairie, MN; voted as the #1 best place to live in 2011 by Money Magazine. Our lures are all hand painted to great details. They don't just look good, they catch lots of fish! Your satisfaction is very important to us. Your lures will be shipped within 1 business day from our warehouse in Minnesota; the land of 10,000 lakes and home to the passionate fishermen._


----------

